# iPhone Headphone Calls



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an iPhone 4 which I use as my iPod. Often I'll receive a call while listening to music and I'll just answer it with my headset plugged in and speak into the phone, but listen through the headset.

Today that happened and the other party wasn't able to hear me. I tried powering the phone off and on, using a different headset etc. Now it doesn't work.

Is this configuration of using the audio headset and built in microphone "legal" and how can I start troubleshooting this problem?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do the headphones work on another phone?

Does the phone have a working SIM card in it?


----------

